# Jamal Crawford goes off the backboard again



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Regardless of who started throwing it off the backboard, Jamal has made it HIS move.

It's like the hook shot was for kareem.
Tossing it off the backboard and dunking it with two hands is to Jamal.

Knicks have started not completely sucking.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> It's like the hook shot was for kareem.


Worst...comparison...ever!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

I can see the NBA banning that move because it could lead people to throw it off the backboard when theyre shooting free throws. Like for example, when Miami was down to Houston by 2 and Wade was on the line and had one more FT. He had to miss on purpose. I mean whats to stop him from throwing it hard off the backboard and getting the rebound and hitting the J for the tie or the 3 for the win?


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

DuMa said:


> I can see the NBA banning that move because it could lead people to throw it off the backboard when theyre shooting free throws. Like for example, when Miami was down to Houston by 2 and Wade was on the line and had one more FT. He had to miss on purpose. I mean whats to stop him from throwing it hard off the backboard and getting the rebound and hitting the J for the tie or the 3 for the win?


What is wrong with throwing it off the backboard to yourself, it breaks no rules and it is not that much of an advantage especially off of free throws because the ball might actually go in ( ie antoine walker and dirk nowitzki) also the other team has the opportunity to grab the ball off te backboard so it should be allowed.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Regardless of who started throwing it off the backboard, Jamal has made it HIS move.


Perhaps he should use it more often. That way, he might have a chance to shoot over 40%.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

DuMa said:


> I can see the NBA banning that move because it could lead people to throw it off the backboard when theyre shooting free throws. Like for example, when Miami was down to Houston by 2 and Wade was on the line and had one more FT. He had to miss on purpose. I mean whats to stop him from throwing it hard off the backboard and getting the rebound and hitting the J for the tie or the 3 for the win?


Rules that state it has to hit the rim. Duh


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

kg_mvp03-04 said:


> What is wrong with throwing it off the backboard to yourself, it breaks no rules.


Actually if you follow the rules stricktly it shouldn't be allowed. you can't throw the ball up without a "try to shoot at the basket"
and than catch the ball. it's traveling/double dribble violation.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

kg_mvp03-04 said:


> What is wrong with throwing it off the backboard to yourself, it breaks no rules and it is not that much of an advantage especially off of free throws because the ball might actually go in ( ie antoine walker and dirk nowitzki) also the other team has the opportunity to grab the ball off te backboard so it should be allowed.


well if you ever played a game of 21 in your life, you could see how easy it is to throw the ball off the backboard to yourself on the FT line before players are able to get it. anyway i dont think it violates rules, just that one instance in FT situations. In game sequences, however are all legal imho.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

DuMa said:


> well if you ever played a game of 21 in your life, you could see how easy it is to throw the ball off the backboard to yourself on the FT line before players are able to get it. anyway i dont think it violates rules, just that one instance in FT situations. In game sequences, however are all legal imho.


Not really. If the opposing team is positioned correctly and if you box out the shooter correctly you should be able to pretty easily rebound the ball. Plus, it has to hit the rim when you're on the FT line.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

q said:


> Rules that state it has to hit the rim. Duh


yeah i was never sure of that until now. thanks for clarifying it


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

DuMa said:


> yeah i was never sure of that until now. thanks for clarifying it


No prob.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Thats banannas.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> It's like the hook shot was for kareem.


Best comparison ever. 

Like Kareem's hook, Jamal's off-the-backboard dunk has to be considered one of the most consistent and feared offensive weapons ever. If you're not careful he'll do it to you (if you are a league) twice in a season.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Best comparison ever.
> 
> Like Kareem's hook, Jamal's off-the-backboard dunk has to be considered one of the most consistent and feared offensive weapons ever. If you're not careful he'll do it to you (if you are a league) twice in a season.


 :laugh:

LMAO, if you are a league... that's gold. :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Best comparison ever.
> 
> Like Kareem's hook, Jamal's off-the-backboard dunk has to be considered one of the most consistent and feared offensive weapons ever. If you're not careful he'll do it to you (if you are a league) twice in a season.


:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Best comparison ever.
> 
> Like Kareem's hook, Jamal's off-the-backboard dunk has to be considered one of the most consistent and feared offensive weapons ever. If you're not careful he'll do it to you (if you are a league) twice in a season.



He starts off slow. I think by next season he'll be up to twice every four games. Five years from now, I bet he doesn't like, everytime down.

I mean, he always scores off of it. It's actually even more consistent than Kareem's hook. 100% success rate baby!

I mean. How are you going to defend it?
Rebound!? Hahaha. Right. Only Jamal knows where the ball is going.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I always think its travel but iunno


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Alright let me clear this up for you folks. It is not against the rules. The ball hits the backboard before he catches it again. Thus it's the same as a shot.

But it has become so frequent that scorekeepers are just counting the entire move as a shot, rather than a shot, miss, rebound, make.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Alright let me clear this up for you folks. It is not against the rules. The ball hits the backboard before he catches it again. Thus it's the same as a shot.
> 
> But it has become so frequent that scorekeepers are just counting the entire move as a shot, rather than a shot, miss, rebound, make.



Its not counted as a shot. Throwing the ball off the backboard is treated the same as the ball touching the floor, except that it is not part of a dribble. 

This is a rule in all of basketball, not just the NBA.


Edit- Actually after asking a friend, I am not sure it is not counted as a shot. Seems to be that it depends on the officials judgement. Some officials will say that it is. Crawford was not given a missed attempt for it tonight, I checked.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

bballlife said:


> Its not counted as a shot. Throwing the ball off the backboard is treated the same as the ball touching the floor, except that it is not part of a dribble.
> 
> This is a rule in all of basketball, not just the NBA.
> 
> ...



It's not counted as 2 shots anymore(I think I made that unclear in my initial response). They were talking about it on TV one night. And they said that the scorekeepers just count it as one move. I know this is a fairly recent change. Because I remember a year ago when Jamal did it against the Sonics he got a missed shot, and a rebound. But I think the NBA has decided to just consider it all one move. Which kind of shows how it's becoming a normal move.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

[sarcasm]I hope this was sarcasm[/sarcasm]


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> [sarcasm]I hope this was sarcasm[/sarcasm]


Who knows. Even my sarcastic comments are sarcastic of themselves. I'm working on levels. Layers. Truth, absurdity, irony, love, hate, fear...****. You read a futuristxen post, you are reading the very fabric of life manifested in message board text/basketball talk.

I'd ask you to thank me for enriching all of our lives, but I think it would insult us both.

Word to everyone's mothers.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Who knows. Even my sarcastic comments are sarcastic of themselves. I'm working on levels. Layers. Truth, absurdity, irony, love, hate, fear...****. You read a futuristxen post, you are reading the very fabric of life manifested in message board text/basketball talk.
> 
> I'd ask you to thank me for enriching all of our lives, but I think it would insult us both.
> 
> Word to everyone's mothers.


Ogres have layers

Futuristxen an ogre?


----------



## Skydiving Bison (Mar 5, 2005)

I was suitably impressed, just as I was impressed with the guy who spun his tires pulling out from the 711 parking lot. His civic was lowered, he had an underbody neon light kit, AND a coffee can tailpipe. Come to think of it, I was more impressed with him than with Crawford's dunk. Besides, I bet that cool guy with the Civic spins his tires pulling out of convenience stores a lot more often than twice a season. Either way, tire spinning or playground dunks, you gotta admit those guys get all the chicks.




> Perhaps he should use it more often. That way, he might have a chance to shoot over 40%.


Btw, that was the best post on this whole thread.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

That was one of the illest moves I've ever seen on a NBA court. It seemed like he didn't plan to throw it off the glass to himself because he didn't throw it up while he was running towards the basket, he throw it up while he was in the air, came down went back up and slammed it two handed. That was crazy! He improvised in the air around defenders..... it was amazing!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

chapi said:


> Actually if you follow the rules stricktly it shouldn't be allowed. you can't throw the ball up without a "try to shoot at the basket"
> and than catch the ball. it's traveling/double dribble violation.


Exactly. But it seems traveling/double drible becomes a random call in NBA even in the most obvious situations, so theres no doubt that such shots are going to be allowed.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I think we can now officially call this Crawford's trademark move.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

..


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

pretty soon everybody will be throwing the ball off the backboard to themselves...

i'm serious. even i picked it up. i do it at least a couple times in a game. it's quite simple really, and the defense never reacts fast enough to do anything about it. i would think eventually they might put a rule on players not being allowed to throw the ball off the backboard to themselves.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

c_dog said:


> pretty soon everybody will be throwing the ball off the backboard to themselves...
> 
> i'm serious. even i picked it up. i do it at least a couple times in a game. it's quite simple really, and the defense never reacts fast enough to do anything about it. i would think eventually they might put a rule on players not being allowed to throw the ball off the backboard to themselves.



Or people might catch on. I don't know why more players don't use it more often as athletic as players are in this day in age. It's a quick way to the basket.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I was going to write a post along the lines of "who gives a good god damn about Crawford's dunk contest impersonation, it isn't helping his team win....blah blah blah blah" then I read the line "You read a futuristxen post, you are reading the very fabric of life manifested in message board text/basketball talk."

So instead, I'll just say.... Excellent thread!!!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, a future post is different. It's wanna-be hipinion, but it's still cool.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> "who gives a good god damn about Crawford's dunk contest impersonation, it isn't helping his team win....blah blah blah blah"


yeah it did help. he won both games he did it in. that play obviously changes the momentum of the game. but you hate the knicks as shown by your marbury bashing so its okay. i know you didnt wanna argue it,but ill make you do it.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It's those S. Carters. Crawford hits you with a dunk and then just retires for the rest of the game, leaving you wanting more.


----------

